# ASUS VE278Q Ghosting, Corona-Effekt



## SiLAnceR (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leude,

einige von Euch sind meinem Monitor Problem sicherlich gefolgt. Nun habe ich meinen 24er Asus zurückgegeben und habe nun einen VE278Q, da dieser gute Bewertungen hatte. So weit so gut.
Mit dem 24er hatte ich doch Probleme wenn ich Texte gescrollt habe. Hierbei viel ein extrem starkes Ghosting auf. Dieses hat der 27er nun nicht mehr.
Was mir nun beim ersten Spieltest aufgefallen ist, war das bei PES13 eine starke Coronabildung bemerkbar war. Sehr extrem, wenn die Spieler weiße Trikots tragen.
Laut diesem Bericht, soll der Monitor aber kein Ghosting etc. aufweißen:
Amazon.de: arkridess Rezension von Asus VE278Q 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED Monitor ...

Hat jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrung, wie man das Ding am besten einstellt. 
Ich finde im "Treiber", welcher auch immer gemeint ist, keine Farbeinstellung von Rot, Blau und Grün.
Ich danke Euch für die Hilfe


----------



## Helvete (13. Oktober 2012)

Versuch mal Trace Free auf 20 zu setzen. 

Hier mal meine Einstellungen: 

Splendid: Landschaftsmodus
Farbe: 
          Helligkeit 100
          Kontrast 80
          Sättigung 50
          Farbtemp Anwender
          Hautton Natürlich
Bildeinrichtung:
          Schärfe 60
          Trace Free 20
          Kontrollen Vollbild
          ASCR aus


Und bei Nvidia Systemsteuerung:
Helligkeit 50
Kontrast 47
Gamma 1.0
Digitale Farbanpassung 50
Farbton 0


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. Oktober 2012)

okay...ich werds mal testen - wobei ich im Catalyst die digitale farbanpassung wohl nicht habe, oder?


----------



## Helvete (13. Oktober 2012)

Mit AMD kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, aber ich denke die werden sowas auch haben.


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. Oktober 2012)

Kann doch wohl nicht sein, das ich so nen krassen Coronaeffekt habe


----------



## SiLAnceR (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin,


ich kann dieses Ghosting nur bei PES oder Fifa festellen. BF3 etc. hab ich noch nicht getestet.
Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand seine Erfahrungen hier posten würde. Bin langsam echt verzweifelt. Für dieses Geld sollte man doch nen vernünftigen Monitor bekommen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2012)

Mhm, laut Google kommt der Ghosting-Effekt bei Fifa häufiger vor. Teste echt mal BF3 oder CounterStrike.


----------



## SiLAnceR (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja da ist mir nichts aufgefallen, nicht mal mein NFS The Run...nur bei Fifa und PES.....leider spiele ich ausgerechnet diese Games häufig.
Bin verzweifelt...es muss doch nen 27er geben der diese Probleme nicht hat und kein 120hz beherrschen muss.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, das die Probleme beim Monitor liegen. Ich denk eher das das die Spiele sind.


----------



## SiLAnceR (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie kann ein Spiel Schlieren hervorrufen? Und dann ausgerechnet noch zwei Fussball Games 
Gibts hier niemanden mehr, der ähnliche Probleme hat?


----------



## SiLAnceR (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leude,

wie siehts mit diesem aus: 
*Acer H274HLbmid*



Kann diesen jemand empfehlen?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Oktober 2012)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Spiel Schlieren hervorrufen? Und dann ausgerechnet noch zwei Fussball Games
> Gibts hier niemanden mehr, der ähnliche Probleme hat?


 
Durch unsauberer Umsetzung der Konsolenversion auf die PC-Version

Zum Monitor:

Acer empfehle ich aus diversen persönlichen Erlebnissen nicht.


----------

